# My blog from Portugal



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish I could read it!


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll second Cloverdale's sentiments, Eduardo. Italian is near enough to Portuguese that I can make out the sense of much of what you're saying - but distant enough that a good deal of what you write escapes me. Alas!

May I ask for a translation of a sentence from your blog? "-Iniciar o hobby apícola só com uma colmeia." "Sò" will be "only," correct? What is a "colmeia"? Incidentally, the rest of that list contains some excellent advice...

I visited Portugal once, just for a mere inadequate handful of days. Your mothertongue is beautiful. I'll stop into your blog every so often to see what I can make of it. Thanks for the link!

John


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you Cloverdale and John!

John: só= only and colmeia = beehive

Italian is a very beautiful language, is a musical language. Portuguese is also a latin language! Some words are similar.


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> Italian is a very beautiful language, is a musical language. Portuguese is also a latin language! Some words are similar.


Yes, it's quite true. I find it much easier to read Portuguese than to understand it when it is spoken, however as opposed to, say, Spanish or French. The accent sounds very peculiar to my ear, much different than other Romance languages... But again, very lovely. My wife is fascinated by Portugal; she says it has a spirit similar to Sardinia. And I would like very much to go back. I hope we can manage it some day in the not-too-distant future.

Thank you for translating for me. Now I understand why the word "colmeia" is so widespread in your blog!

John


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

You're welcome. 
I hope you can come to Portugal. I am at your disposal if it can be useful.


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Eduardo Gomes said:


> You're welcome.
> I hope you can come to Portugal. I am at your disposal if it can be useful.


And I likewise, if you ever happen to come to Sardinia!

John


----------



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link, subscribed to the feed. Do you happen to sell nucs?


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

pedrocr said:


> Thanks for the link, subscribed to the feed. Do you happen to sell nucs?


Yes Pedro, I sell nucs (Langstroth and Lusitana models). If you are interested talking about send me a PM please.


----------

